# Bumblebee Cichlids???



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

*I purchased them at Petsmart and they were labeled as "Bumblebee Cichlids." I'm starting to wonder if that was correct... Any ideas?? Also, they are blue and purple. I know they don't look that color here, but they are.

They were both purchased at the same time and were the same size but now #2 is TWICE as big as #1... *


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

looks like kenyi


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Indeed, seem to be M. lombardoi, aka kenyi.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

danielratti said:


> looks like kenyi


I thought so too, but the bigger of the two looks nothing like my other kenyis (one male and one female) that are the same size. I'm SO CONFUSED!!!


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

both fish one and two look VERY similar...so i don't know how one can look like your other kenyi and the other doesn't? maybe your other kenyi aren't kenyis at all


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

jjleetest said:


> both fish one and two look VERY similar...so i don't know how one can look like your other kenyi and the other doesn't? maybe your other kenyi aren't kenyis at all


Fish 2 is a lot lighter and a lot bigger than Fish 1. I know that you may not see that in the picture, but I see it every day in my tank. When my Male Kenyi (and yes, it's a Kenyi and I'm 100% positive about that) was transforming colors, he looked *a little* like what Fish 2 looks like now.

Fish 1 has not grown since I purchased both of them in December. #1 also still has VERY dark bars. #2's are very light.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

They're kenyi, so if they don't look like your other "kenyi", I'd suspect your others actually aren't. Any pics of those ones?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep, Metriaclima lombardoi (either juvenile or female, though they look quite young)


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> They're kenyi, so if they don't look like your other "kenyi", I'd suspect your others actually aren't. Any pics of those ones?


And while you're at it, what the heck is #1? Is that a Kenyi female??? She is A LOT darker all around than my other female but the same size...


----------



## jjleetest (Mar 12, 2009)

2 and 3 are kenyis, female male respectively...other one looks like a hybrid


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

#2 might actually be a subdominant male, can see the yellow starting to come through...or could be a female in disguise 

#1 is a hybrid, #4...any chance of a better side shot?


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> #2 might actually be a subdominant male, can see the yellow starting to come through...or could be a female in disguise
> 
> #1 is a hybrid, #4...any chance of a better side shot?


Here she is from the side. I say "she..." Any idea on her/him?
THANKS!!

ALSO - if they are hybrid, can/will they still spawn?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks like a cobalt (M. callainos) hybrid...almost looks pure, but the barring and yellowish colour indicate something else in the mix.

Hybrids can breed, yes.


----------



## iheartmycichlids (Mar 10, 2009)

SinisterKisses said:


> Looks like a cobalt (M. callainos) hybrid...almost looks pure, but the barring and yellowish colour indicate something else in the mix.
> 
> Hybrids can breed, yes.


Thank you soooooo much. You have been a HUGE help!


----------

